# DDD Datenbank Schema



## Generic1 (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade beim Schreiben meiner Arbeit dabei (über die Entwicklung von Web Applikationen mittels Domain Driven Design) und das Kapitel Implementierung ist unterteilt in 

1. Developing the domain model
2. Implementation of the model into software

In meiner Web- Applikation ist  (natürlich) auch eine Datenbank enthalten.
Meine Frage wäre jetzt, wo ich eurer Meinung nach die Entwicklung des Datenbank- Schemas hingeben soll -> gehört das noch zur Entwicklung des Domain Models oder ist das schon die Implementierung?
Was sagt ihr?
Besten Dank,
lg


----------



## maki (4. Mai 2010)

Implementierung.


----------



## mvitz (4. Mai 2010)

Würde ich auch so sehen, da das entwickeln des eigentlichen Modells ja unabhängig von Programmiersprache/Technik geschehen soll.


----------

